# New resorts being built or added?



## agottl2 (Jun 11, 2009)

Is HGVC currently building or planning to add new resorts to their network of resorts?  If so where and when?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 11, 2009)

I believe they still have projects planned, under construction or delayed in Vegas, Orlando and Hawaii. There is also the NY, NY project. Past those projects I'm not certain anything else has been announced. I'm pretty certain that the LV Strip project is on hold at this point. The third tower was suppose to have been started by now but, somewhere I read they were holding off on starting that tower. There was also a Lake Las Vegas project announced that I'm pretty certain has been cancelled. 

It would be refreshing to hear that HGVC had plans to build in new locations. Maybe something in AZ or CA. There are so many locations that would be of interest to me but, I don't see HGVC ever building in those areas. I'd love to see something in Branson, Williamsburg, Boston, or Gatlinburg. I realize all are well developed (over developed maybe) tourist destinations but, I'd love to be able to go to a Hilton resort in any of these locations. Yes I can exchange into them but, internal exchanges into a Hilton built resort would be wonderful.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 11, 2009)

There is a new HGVC resort in Portugal associated with the Hilton Villamora.  

I am certain the Hilton will not build a new resort so that its units can be purchased resale.  The only way Hilton will build a new resort is so that people will purchase the units directly from Hilton.  There must be a market for this to take place.

That unpopular reality being stated, I would like to see Hilton build in Barbados, Lake Tahoe, and Sedona.  I have enough points already, so I would just like to be able to book there without going through RCI.


----------



## agottl2 (Jun 11, 2009)

I absolutely agree with you.  Trying to decide which timeshare company to buy into and knowing there are more places being added would really help with the decision making process


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 11, 2009)

agottl2 said:


> I absolutely agree with you.  Trying to decide which timeshare company to buy into and knowing there are more places being added would really help with the decision making process



Hilton has shown that it will build only where it believe's it can sell timeshare's easily. Essentially, that's been the "big 3" for a long time now. If you love Vegas, Orlando and Hawaii, you're in luck. The problem is, they're building more units in Orlando and Vegas than they're building in Hawaii. Then the salesmen turn around and tell people in Vegas and Orlando, buy here and do an internal exchange into Hawaii. Eventually, you'll get so many people who own all those units in Vegas and Orlando wanting to go to Hawaii that it won't be an easy trade to get. That's not even taking into consideration the people who own Hawaii to stay in Hawaii. If I were paying the MF's associated with the Hawaiian resorts, I'd be staying there more often than I would exchange for either Vegas or Orlando.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 11, 2009)

agottl2 said:


> I absolutely agree with you.  Trying to decide which timeshare company to buy into and knowing there are more places being added would really help with the decision making process



It all really depends on where you want to go for vacation. I keep my HGVC for Hawaii. the big Island and oahu are great. Unfortunately airline flights are expensive for a family during prime season.  Since I live in California I also purchased HYATT.   I use my  HYatt  often as they build in the western states.  I can make short trips to Lake Tahoe or Carmel.


----------



## toontoy (Jun 11, 2009)

This is one reason why I recinded my original purchase directly with hilton to be elite and just went resale. Elite status doesnt matter outside the Hilton system and well I only stay within the system once a year or so, basicly for a conventions in Las vegas and in Orlando we now have disney and have 2 reservations there. In hawaii we want to go to maui which Hilton doesnt have but we can go back to Honolulu. 

To me they are deeply compressed in the big 2 and have a good representation in Hawaii, I think they need to expand more as Hilton Grand vacations could be a great system. When you take away the affiliates Hilton hasnt ventured out much, they have miami and valdoro and those are the only 2 outside the big developed areas. I think there would be more reason to be elite if you had a choice of resorts to stay at. Hhonors doesn't really do that much for me as most times I stay at a Hilton with a group rate and usually do not need the gold VIP perks over the silver and now I am gold with my stays and the amex card so that perk really isnt that big. If you get the Hhonors amex you get gold


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree
Im wondering if their gameplan is to just add affiliates - all the recent resorts.
Explorean, Marbrisa, Villamora are affiliates. 
Im wondering how much sense this makes. Would be nice to get some inside info.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 11, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> I agree
> Im wondering if their gameplan is to just add affiliates - all the recent resorts.
> Explorean, Marbrisa, Villamora are affiliates.
> Im wondering how much sense this makes. Would be nice to get some inside info.



Are you sure Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club is an affliiate?  The 2009 member guide has it listed as Hilton developed on page 129.


----------



## OnMedic (Jun 14, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> I agree
> Im wondering if their gameplan is to just add affiliates - all the recent resorts.
> Explorean, Marbrisa, Villamora are affiliates.
> Im wondering how much sense this makes. Would be nice to get some inside info.



and Club Intrawest. The only problem is that they are not offering the entire Intrawest Collection!


----------



## DEROS (Jun 14, 2009)

OnMedic said:


> and Club Intrawest. The only problem is that they are not offering the entire Intrawest Collection!



In a business sense this is great for HGVC.  There no cost or risk in development and they get $400 if anybody, resell and direct, want to join HGVC.

Can a person opt out from being a HGVC member if they own an affiliate? i.e I own Bay Club and paid into HGVC.  After several years, I no longer like HGVC and don't want to pay the annual $95 to be a member.  Can I quite?


----------



## Seth Nock (Jun 15, 2009)

You can opt out and not pay the $95.  

With the current recession, most companies are not currently building.  Hilton is working on relationships with other companies and future development.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 15, 2009)

Seth Nock said:


> Hilton is working on relationships with other companies and future development.



Seth,

Does future development include locations outside of the current core markets?



> From a May 2008 Hotels magazine interview - http://www.hotelsmag.com/article/CA6558094.html?q=hilton+timeshares
> 
> _Q: Critics say Hilton has been too slow to develop its timeshare and ultra-luxury businesses. How do you respond?
> 
> ...


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think everyone that owns HGVC realizes they don't plan to change. They'll change when sales in those markets start drying up or when additional sales to current owners begin to suffer because no one wants to buy additoinal weeks in a system that has limited choices or, limited availability at resorts affiliated with a system. 

HGVC is a great product only if you desire to travel primarly to Vegas, Orlando and Hawaii. We purchase 7,000 points in Vegas because we enjoy Vegas and the occasional exchange to Hawaii. Eventually, when we have grandchildren, exchanging into Orlando will probably be a nice thing for a few years. But that's not going to be for several more years to come as there is not even a grandchild on the horizon as of yet.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree HGVC is a great product. 

We bought Orlando and Vegas points primarily for stays at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV). We've just added EOY HHV points this year.  

HGVC was our first timeshare purchase and it's still our favorite timeshare system. We bought our other non-HGVC timeshares, based on our great timeshare experience with HGVC. See this old 2007 thread "What complements Hilton?" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45261

I'm a litle concerned with the direction that HGVC might take to get owners to buy/upgrade but for now I'm a happy camper. See this old 2007 thread "HGVC Program News" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44320


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 15, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> I'm a litle concerned with the direction that HGVC might take to get owners to buy/upgrade...



I've been dodging calls from HGVC for a few days now.  I know that they're going to offer me an "owner's update" (or something equally insipid).  Its my plan to say that there's no-way I'll add to my account unless they're going to offer us more locations (whether affiliate or not), and dump their "Revolution" system.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 17, 2009)

I fell the same way -I have experienced the differences between their own brand and affiliates.  Until I see signs of HGVC developing more of their own brands in other areas like California, Arizona  Colorado etc. Ill hold off. Ive been with them for some time waiting for them to follow Marriotts footsteps and build in Tahoe, Sedona, Newport beach , Palm desert and still nothing just more affiliates. I think many major timeshare companies pass out rumors about building new resorts. These causes excitement among owners and current owners start buying more points. Most of these rumors never pan out, valuable lesson to be learned. Patience.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 19, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Hilton has shown that it will build only where it believe's it can sell timeshare's easily. Essentially, that's been the "big 3" for a long time now. If you love Vegas, Orlando and Hawaii, you're in luck. The problem is, they're building more units in Orlando and Vegas than they're building in Hawaii. Then the salesmen turn around and tell people in Vegas and Orlando, buy here and do an internal exchange into Hawaii. Eventually, you'll get so many people who own all those units in Vegas and Orlando wanting to go to Hawaii that it won't be an easy trade to get. That's not even taking into consideration the people who own Hawaii to stay in Hawaii. If I were paying the MF's associated with the Hawaiian resorts, I'd be staying there more often than I would exchange for either Vegas or Orlando.



FYI... for those who are not aware of the numbers

Room Counts for the HGVC Developed Resorts

*South Beach* [10 years in service] - *total rooms 52*

*Big Island - total rooms 318 *(total rooms planned ???)
Waikoloa Beach [3 years in service] - total rooms 120 
Kingsland [opened Oct 2008] - total rooms 198  (Projected to include ??? unit) ** Newest resort & Higher point structure**
Source: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=88577&p=irol-newsArticleOther&ID=926607&highlight=

*Oahu - total rooms 639*
Lagoon Tower [8 years in service]- total rooms 236
Kalia Tower [5 years in service]- total rooms 72
Grand Waikikian Tower [opened Dec 2008] - total rooms 331 (single tower construction completed) ** Newest resort & Higher point structure** 
Source: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=88577&p=irol-newsArticleOther&ID=873346&highlight=

*Las Vegas - total rooms 1,446 (total rooms planned 2,009) *
Flamingo [15 yrs in service] - total rooms 200
Las Vegas Hilton [9 years in service] - total rooms 232
Las Vegas Strip [5 years in service] - total rooms 714 (Projected to include 1,577 unit; 2 of 4 towers are completed) 
Sources: 
http://www.allbusiness.com/travel-hospitality-tourism/lodging-hotels-motels/5059101-1.html
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0EIN/is_1995_Jan_30/ai_16369349/
http://www.hotel-online.com/News/PressReleases1998_3rd/Aug98_HiltonVegas.html

*Orlando - total rooms 1,097 (total rooms planned 2,156)*
SeaWorld [14 years in service] - total rooms 516
International Drive [5 years in service] - total rooms 440
Parc Soleil [opened May 2009] - total rooms 141 (Projected to include 1,200 unit) ** Newest resort under old point structure ** 
Source: http://www.allbusiness.com/services/business-services/4306249-1.html

NOTE: The number of years in service was taken from the 2009 HGVC Club Member Guide


----------



## Beverley (Jun 20, 2009)

Does any one know what it costs to buy in Orlando (Parc Soleil) or LV the Strip if bought directly from Hilton?   

Thanks 

Beverley


----------



## easterntraveler (Jan 1, 2010)

Beverley said:


> Does any one know what it costs to buy in Orlando (Parc Soleil) or LV the Strip if bought directly from Hilton?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Beverley



$38,500 as of presentation on December 27th.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 1, 2010)

easterntraveler said:


> $38,500 as of presentation on December 27th.



For what?... Nevermind. It doesn't matter.


----------



## riz (Jan 2, 2010)

Beverley said:


> Does any one know what it costs to buy in Orlando (Parc Soleil) or LV the Strip if bought directly from Hilton?



Back in Jul 09, we were offered the following in LV Strip location:

7000 points every year = $39,990 + closing costs (later lowered to 35,900)
4800 points every year = $32,990

Amazing, people buying 7k pts for $7-$9k and 4800 pts for 5-6
We ended up paying ~5k for 5k pts and now even that does not look as good deal as it seemed then.




Talent312 said:


> .... and dump their "Revolution" system.



Don't like it I guess?  guess cuz I am a "newbie" and didn't get used to using the "classic" system, but when I used that system I found it rather lame.  Reminded me web app of late 90's or so.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 2, 2010)

*Carlsbad at the ocean being considered*



agottl2 said:


> Is HGVC currently building or planning to add new resorts to their network of resorts?  If so where and when?



I live in Carlsbad, CA and we keep hearing rumors of a Hilton timeshare being considered at the ocean (not the MarBrisa affiliate).  This one would be in South Carlsbad at Highway 101.  There is a whole community being designed and just passed Carlsbad building requirements -- two hotels, stores and the timeshare.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Originally Posted by Talent312 -- ".... and dump their 'Revolution' system."*



riz said:


> Don't like it I guess?  guess cuz I am a "newbie" and didn't get used to using the "classic" system, but when I used that system I found it rather lame.  Reminded me web app of late 90's or so.



You are quoting from a post I made ~ seven months ago.
HGVC has greatly improved the Revolution reservation system since. Its what I use now.


----------

